# how to make a rail buggy street legel???



## ketchthis (Feb 10, 2008)

hey guys i have a china made rail buggy. it has an 800cc motor and i know it will run all of 80mph i was just wondering if there is any way i can get it street legel so that i can drive it to work. i have heard not possable but i am still trying... if you have any ideas please let me know.thanks


----------



## rayjay (Feb 10, 2008)

I saw your ad and was thinking the same thing. You have all sorts of leeway if you make your own custom framed hot rod or dune buggy but something like this adds some complication.

Do you know what a nascar modified looks like ? In the old days they would cut the roof and cowl off of a small car and use this for the roof of a nascar modified. Now you know where the VIN number is on a car, right? It's on the cowl's left side just below the windshield frame. So if you took the roof and windshield frame off a sub compact like a Geo Metro, etc and stuck this onto your buggy frame could you get a tag  and ins ?

Actually you would need to use something pre 82 or so to avoid having to get it emission inspected.  Something like a Pinto or ????

Everytime I see a nascar mod I want to build one for the street 

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t221/racespot/2007 Spring Sizzler - Whelen Modifieds/IMG_9061.jpg


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 10, 2008)

so i wonder if i just took the dash or vin off of a vw if this would work?


----------



## rayjay (Feb 10, 2008)

Most vw rail buggies use the torsion housing from a bug. The VIN is on the tunnel right at the torsion tube.


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 12, 2008)

sop if i take the torsion tube and weld it to my cart an put tail lights aand turn signls then it my work////


----------



## rayjay (Feb 12, 2008)

Page 98 and 99. You would be stretching the truth more than a little bit.

http://motor.etax.dor.ga.gov/forms/pdf/motor/MV_Vehicles_Titles_Manual.pdf


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 12, 2008)

if you look at my avitar you can see  my line of work so may be i can make this happen. it is not everyday you see a chinese rail buggy that is street legal.thank you that is awsome info.....


----------



## truckguy07x (Feb 13, 2008)

idk if its legal but i would like to see pictures.


----------



## ketchthis (Feb 21, 2008)

picturs This one has a geo metro motor on it. I got a tag and title from one at a junk yard and went from there.


----------



## truckguy07x (Feb 25, 2008)

nicee.
whens it gonna be road ready?


----------



## biggsteve (Feb 29, 2008)

in fla, all ya need is--headlights--tail/brake lights--windshield--one wiper--one rear view mirror.  hardest part is insurance.  you have to lie.  tell 'em it's a VW bug.  that's ok till you have an accident and then they won't pay cause you lied.  oh, well.


----------

